# Catching Sheepshead and Black Drum



## FISHERMON1985 (Nov 21, 2007)

I've caught several sheeps and drums in the past few years but have never managed to really nail either one of them down. How are some of your rigs set up, what baits do you use, :hoppingmadshould I use the half-stick of dynamite or the whole stick:hoppingmad, etc. Any and all responses are much appreciated...


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Had luck with both species fishing live shrimp under weight...you'll need to provide more info to get better tips, but the trick for us was learning how to set the hook- we kept getting bit but didn't know if it was trash fish or our target species. We caught a lot more fish following our first trip, where we were a bit too hesitant with our hook sets...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

live shrimp, carolina rig with 10lb fluorocarbon, #2 circle hook 1/2 oz lead

move from piling to piling, if you don't get a bite after 2-3 minutes, move on


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

:withstupid What chickenbone said except a number 4 or 6 eagle claw J hook. Also Flouro is awesome, but I don't spend the extra money on it for sheepie fishing.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with Freespool on this,one other trick is buy a good hook sharpener and use it,i would resharpen my hook every few sheepies caught.


----------



## FISHERMON1985 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips.

:usaflag


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes here s a tip for catching sheephead.listen....................... got it ? did you hear anything? No? thats my tip. Did you figure it out? BE QUIET! These fish are not dumb. they can see and hear. if you get to your spot and make a ruckus the jig is up. Always be as stealthy as possible. Also all fish can feel vibration .These are simple things that will help your catch ratio. The best rig for sheepies is 20# flouro with a 6in drop loop slide #4 owner on loop. place 3/8 0z. dippsy UNDER hook.,about 6ins below.Place small bait of your choice on tip of hook. When learning sheephead fishing its good to use fiddler crabs. This allows you to more time to react to a strike.The line will move more with a crab.You will see the bite or suck, its not really a bite. befor you can feel it. at first it like guessing if you have a hit but over time you will know. I always use power pro this really helps. If a sheep farts near power pro you know it.There are better baits for sheep head but i wont disclose them , Some things are secret. Good luck


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

what they said. and practice, practice, practice. Really depends on where you are fishing. If you're on a bridge or pier than the carolina rig is the way to go. If your fishing oyster beds and flats your better off freelining with the same size hook and leader, just minus the weight. Weights + oyster beds = counter productive.


----------

